# Force Feedback Joystick Support

## jast22

Hi!

I am looking for a joystick, that is supported with force feedback (kernel 2.6.10). I have tested the Logitech Force 3D, but it seems, that only constant force effects are supported.

My second try was the MS Sidewinder Force Feedback 2, but the event interface reports the following:

```

bash-2.05b# ./fftest /dev/input/event2

Force feedback test program.

HOLD FIRMLY YOUR WHEEL OR JOYSTICK TO PREVENT DAMAGES

Device /dev/input/event2 opened

Axes query:

Effects: Constant Periodic Spring Friction

Number of simultaneous effects: 0

Upload effects[0]: Function not implemented

Upload effects[1]: Function not implemented

Upload effects[2]: Function not implemented

Upload effects[3]: Function not implemented

Upload effects[4]: Function not implemented

Upload effects[5]: Function not implemented

Enter effect number, -1 to exit

```

when I plug the joystick in, /var/log/everything/current reports:

```

Jan 11 18:16:53 [kernel] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and a

ddress 4

Jan 11 18:16:54 [kernel] Force feedback driver for PID devices by Rodrigo Damazi

o <rdamazio@lsi.usp.br>.

```

Any ideas, whats wrong? I wonder, why the joysticks  is assigned to event2 instead of event0 (also after a reboot)? 

Can someone confirm, that the MS Sidewinder 2 is working with FF? 

Should I use another joystick? Whick FF-joystick is definitely working with linux?

Thanks for your help in Advance

Jast

----------

## jast22

Hi!

i found an error message in dmesg:

```

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: input irq status -84 received

```

Any solutions?

Jast

----------

## pifactorial

I have a MS Sidewinder Force Feedback 2, and I have never gotten the force feedback to work either.  There is an ancient kernel patch that is supposed to get this to work, which may or may not be implemented in a future nitro kernel (see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2015336&highlight=#2015336).  I also have problems sometimes when a 2nd, nonexistant, pov hat is detected, causing some weird conflicts.

I'd like to investigate this error message you found.

EDIT:  concerning irq status -84: *Quote:*   

> That particular code indicates either that the adapter sent an illegal bit stream or that it failed to respond at all to a request.

 

----------

